# Zebra Pleco



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Will I be able to put one in my 29 gallon community tank without any problems?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure...as long as you can afford one....they are not cheap....they max out at about 4 1/2"....are very slow growers...they prefer meaty foods...temps in the mid to upper 80's..high levels of oxygen and some decent current...a couple of caves and some driftwood..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Zebras are typically 150+ in my area. If you just want that coloring look at leopard frogl or butterfly


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wish i knew who the idiot was that gave a pleco the nickname "butterfly".......never heard the term until about a year or so ago...
L-134 or leopard frog will cost you at least $50.00 but you could also take a look at L-66...L-333....L-199 or even LDA-33....L-200...L-201...L-204...L-128...or any of about 100 or so other beautiful plecos.....lots of species that are really nice that don't get really big...
go to www.planetcatfish.com and check them out....


----------



## Lorne (Feb 27, 2013)

You could add a zebra but you don't want to have him compete for food as they are not aggressive and will starve in a community tank possible I keep my zebras in a spieces tank by them selfs so no problems with feeding them you can find them for around $100 but not that easy I got mine at $125 each plus shipping of $110 airfare to get them good luck if you go with zebras they are beautiful but they hide and come out at night only


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Id love one, but dont have the money, or am willing to pay that much. Personally id go for one cheaper. My favorite pleco is a L144 albino blue eyed longfin bristle nose pleco. Beautiful. I got one from a local breeder bout amonth ago. Only a baby but i fell in love with the little dude. And only paid five dollars....


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

$125 is cheap lol. Well not cheap but cheap compared to how much they are where i live. They are $400 to $500 for one haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

